# Gloves Make The Difference!



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.
I almost forgot about that store around.
Somehow the mix mutt is more aggressive than the yellow one.
I don't know why. I thought I'm the only one with the same issue here.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I switched from the heavy elbow lenght gloves after reading a tip about nitrile gloves. (eg laytex).

10x improvement in dexterity and disposable so i dont have to deal with the sticky proplis mess when im done.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

I've been using nitrile gloves also. Bees have tried but so far none have been able to sting through them. Anybody been stung through these nitrile gloves? They'd be nicer if they were a little longer to stretch over the bee suit sleeve. One bad thing is that your hands come out sopping wet. It helps to put some fine wood powder from a sander in them ( or, I suppose, baby powder).


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

I use the nitrile gloves until the bees get really hot & yes they can sting through them. Then I go to thicker dishwashing type glove. If they're really pissed they can get a sting or two through those but I rarely use the bee catalog gloves but keep them around for visitors. Just make sure to never wear black gloves.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Best gloves by far:
http://www.amazon.com/SAS-Safety-66...d=1368070413&sr=8-2&keywords=thickster+gloves

I've used one pair all day without any holes or tears. As sensitive as thin Nitriles, although I use those too if I have to get in and out of gloves several times a day. They are longer over the wrist than normal surgical gloves too.
Thickters can be reused many times. Just wash them off, let them dry, sprinkle baby powder in them for reuse. Your hands will sweat, but you don't notice it until you take them off.
Best gloves BY FAR. You'll wear them for a lot more than beekeeping


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

John D. said:


> I use the nitrile gloves until the bees get really hot & yes they can sting through them. Then I go to thicker dishwashing type glove. If they're really pissed they can get a sting or two through those but I rarely use the bee catalog gloves but keep them around for visitors. Just make sure to never wear black gloves.


I use nitrile gloves also, but I always use baby powder on them. The bees seem to really like the smell of the powder. I haven't been stung...yet. I really don't mind if If they elect not to sting me.


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

might try a quick mist of syrup w/ drop of LGO when you open, use new spray bottle, (not a cleaned out Windex bottle


----------



## stwinward (Apr 2, 2013)

John D. said:


> Just make sure to never wear black gloves.


Are black gloves problematic? I have some partially coated work gloves that look like this: http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-DPG70L...&qid=1368135994&sr=8-3&keywords=coated+gloves

I think of the nitrile gloves people are talking about as these thinner ones: http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leathe...id=1368135481&sr=8-15&keywords=nitrile+gloves

Can y'all clarify what you're using? (Thanks, Lauri for the visual.)


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine are blue and gray.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Lauri said:


> Best gloves by far...


Can the bees sting through those at all, Lauri?

I use high-quality dish gloves and the bees can't sting through them. They're about $3 per pair, but they last quite a while before they're done. My A friend of mine bought common dish gloves, and the bees sting through...

But I like the box of 50 for these "Thicksters" you're talking about. If the bees can't sting through them, I might give them a try...

Adam


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

OP, I do believe you meant Carniolan, not Carnolian, since the latter does not exist.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Joseph Clemens said:


> OP, I do believe you meant Carniolan, not Carnolian, since the latter does not exist.


And neither does the spellchecker on this forum.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

jdmidwest said:


> And neither does the spellchecker on this forum.


Sure they do. There are plenty of spell checkers on this forum but you have to wait for their posts.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Sure they do. There are plenty of spell checkers on this forum but you have to wait for their posts.


:lpf:


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

jdmidwest said:


> And neither does the spellchecker on this forum.


Effective communication depends upon the accurate exchange of ideas and information. Sometimes the misspelling of words can lead to serious miscommunication. Not all instances are as easy to figure out as the OP.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you would like to avoid having other forum members correct your spelling errors, both the _Firefox _and _Chrome _browsers offer built in spelling checkers. Click the underlined links for info on enabling or customizing spell check. Both versions allow user dictionaries so you can also add beekeeping terms like "Carniolan" and "Beesource" that don't appear in the default dictionary.


If you are still using Internet Explorer, why? :scratch:


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I did get a sting through a nitrile glove during a cutout, but the stinger hardly penetrated the latex, so the stinger was caught in the glove and not on me. I got another sting recently were the glove didn't cover my wrist. Both of these were my fault though.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Sometimes the misspelling of words can lead to serious miscommunication.


Speaking as an expert in miscommunication, composition has the most effect on whether an idea gets communicated as intended. Misspelling words usually just annoys some and makes others laugh.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>  *composition *has the most effect on whether an idea gets communicated as intended.



Acebird said:


> Books are one point of view and you have to read all the gobbledy **** wording because they have to reach some quota on word count to get paid it seems to me. That is what I like about beesourse, just spill your guts and get it over with.


Ace has a point. For a fine example, see above. :lpf:



(I only saw one spelling error, but his "idea" is clear ... as mud) :lookout:


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

Bees aversion to black is due to the supposedly "black bear" defense. A few years ago I was weed eating around my hives with my black work gloves & my veil. One of the hives was getting a little testy & there was a several hundred fierce bee reaction when I started the weed eater. Each glove got stung several dozen times which called for a quick retreat. They didn't attack anywhere else. More recently I was working a pretty hot hive that is getting a new queen this week. I was well armored-up but I had some black work gloves wadded up in the cup holder in my nearby utility vehicle. They must have left 30 stingers in those gloves. My experience seems to indicate that hotter temperament bees are probably more reactive to black but the caveat
of wearing black around bees goy my attention. With that experience I am puzzled why they use black screens on veils? When the bees get hot they are all over the veil so is it the veil or the face, or both?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The black color to the part of the veil that you see through is apparently that color to improve your vision through the screen, compared to say, a white veil.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

I have not used gloves for years, because they are hot and get in the way.

Okay I get a few stings but if you get them out swiftly with the hive tool, little effect is felt and my immunity is increased with each sting. Also by not using gloves you read the bees much better and do not do silly things that stir them up.

So I say "man up" up a bit and leave the gloves in the glove box.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

That sounds great, but there are a lot of folks that develop an allergy to the venom over time. 

I don't mind the stings, what gets me is how bad they itch the next day. (or three)


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Found another pair of gloves today like the ones I was using, but a little cheaper.

Any suggestions to get rid of that itch after the sting? It is alot worse than the initial pain.


----------



## Wilcoma (Feb 19, 2012)

This is what I have found that works well for me. http://porterssalve.com/


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Any suggestions to get rid of that itch after the sting? It is alot worse than the initial pain.

I have not personally used it, but I see quite a few recommendations for _Preparation H _for relief from stings. And no, this is not a joke.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

jdmidwest said:


> Any suggestions to get rid of that itch after the sting? It is alot worse than the initial pain.


I asked about TriCalm but no one had anything to say about it. I've got a tube of the stuff that Kelley sells, but as of yet can't say how it works one way or the other.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought the cheap antibiotic clear gel with pain relief. The pain relief will take the itch away the next
day. Pain and itch are the same sensation so the gel will relief the itch as well.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Try bringing the stung area as close to heat for as long as you can stand.
The pain will subdue.
Walt


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I've discovered, for me, that pain, itching, and swellings from bees stings are greatly reduced after forty plus years and tens of thousands of stings acquired by being unhindered by veil, bee suit, or gloves. There is still a momentary painful burning sensation as the sting and venom penetrate my flesh, but unless the sting is entering my nostrils, there are really no other effects. Sometimes, when stung inside my nostrils (and I regularly do), I get a few sneezes, a runny nose, or tearing eyes, but even those symptoms are short lived.

Of course I received my first sting when I was four years old, and though I can remember that sting, where my foot swelled some, near the heel, where the sting happened, I don't have much recollection of any swelling/itching from other stings, since then.

I have tried many different gloves, through the years, but always prefer to work the bees bare-handed. My OCD guides me to keep the majority of propolis and honey off of my finger tips. And I keep some water or wet cloths handy to remove honey that would tend to sticky my hands and fingers.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Water doesn't do crap for propolis.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Fischers bee quick rubbed on the hands will stop them from pestering your fingers....


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

True about water and propolis.

It's the OCD that has taught me, subconsciously, to manipulate frames, so that the transfer of propolis to my fingers is minimal. I believe that my sight has a lot to do with that process, because honey is almost invisible on the frames, and I don't seem able to avoid, it. The water and moist cloths do help with the honey.


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

When this thread opened I could not remember my favorite glove because my equipment & yard is 2 hours from my house. I found the package & they are Mr Clean nyplex which they do not make any more but have now become Mr. Clean Bliss gloves. I think I will try the Tricksters too. I am sure glad to find out that Preparation H works on something & I want to extend a personal invitation to Kidbeeyoz to come to south Texas & demonstate how to "man-up" & kick some AHB butt with his gloves in the toolbox. I'll have the barbie & the Fosters waiting along with the Epipen.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I do a lot of cutouts, some on some pretty defensive hives. 

I don't always where gloves, but when I do, I prefer the yellow Platex Dishwasher Gloves.

Don


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

d semple said:


> i don't always where gloves, but when i do, i prefer the yellow platex dishwasher gloves.
> 
> Don


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome :lpf:


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

It depends on the job - I save the naughty girls to work last. 

I use the nitrile gloves on the well-behaved hives, but will be ordering the Thicksters (BIG *THANK YOU*, LAURIE!) soon. I use the heavy gloves when working the nasty colonies, or when working early, late, or in the wind and/or cold, and when doing cut-outs. I use insulated hunting boots because one of the few places I don't like getting stung is on the anklles.

I found some rubberized heavy gloves at Harbor Freight Tools (brick-red and lined with yellow fuzzy cloth) that the bees almost never sting. I wear them a few times, then the yellow cloth comes loose inside - go figure, they're made in China - but I tear the cloth out and cut off all but a couple of inches around the wrist. These last me about 2 years. I figure that by using these red cloves, I save a lot of bees over time - the blue plastic-coated gloves and the dish washing gloves take lots of stings (often more than a hundred).

As far as sting cures, the old hiker's "Sting Eze" pen works immediately and reliably - I don't use mine anymore - I've just gotten used to getting stung, but it sure works well. Ice helps reduce the swelling, and of course, don't crush the stinger when removing it! Smoke the sting immediately so they don't smell it, then scrape the sting away with your knife or hive tool.

When the bees get really angry, I just take a walk through the avocado trees. They don't follow through thick cover very long. This probably keeps the number of stings down more than anything else.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I ordered the thickster gloves, with a photo on the package of a light blue color glove. Unfortunately they arrived and I think they are "Raven" or some such color. They are very, very dark.
What color are your Thickster gloves?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Mind are fairly dark blue, but not super dark.


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a pair of big leather bee gauntlets, which I only wear when the bees get stingy. I don't like them.

I had to do some intensive hive work today, and thought of this conversation. So, I grabbed a new pair yellow dishwashing gloves (Costco bulk special) and gave it a try. I figured it would be a confidence booster, if nothing else.

It was great! The bees ignored my hands completely! I could brush them out of the way and they didn't respond at all. Who knows, maybe it was all in my head. Eventually I'll try to be as cavalier about things bare-handed, and see what happens.

And, near the end, one girl did sting the glove. It didn't get through to me, though 

Thanks everybody!
wanderyr


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

So can they sting through these "Thickster" gloves?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> So can they sting through these "Thickster" gloves?


Yes, as I learned this past weekend. But I'll gladly trade the sting I took for the increased dexterity of my hands/finger compared with traditional leather gloves.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

I will wear my "bee" glove (long fabric with leather) only when I have too. If I'm not sure I will sometimes only where one, sort of like Michael Jackson (then I sing "Smooth Criminal" to them...then they get really mad)


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

"A Better Rubber Glove" President's Choice (PC) Heavy Duty Latex Gloves from Loblaws or SuperStore. Bees cannot sting through them. I've seen a lot of stingers over time, and one has never gotten through. I'm sure it's possible, but not common.

I really like them because I have full dexterity, no stings and no mess. Plus they're heavy enough to use many times over.

Adam


----------



## Mike Tuggle (Jun 20, 2010)

Just looked through 83 different Harbor Freight glove styles.. nada. Do you have a SKEW or product code on any interior tag? Thanks!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I just got some thickster gloves. I have small hands so I ordered mediums. These are very tight. Unless you have very small hands I recommend that you go with large.


----------



## Mike Tuggle (Jun 20, 2010)

kilocharlie said:


> I found some rubberized heavy gloves at Harbor Freight Tools (brick-red and lined with yellow fuzzy cloth) that the bees almost never sting.


I checked out 83 different offerings on Harbor Freight's Web site. Nada.... Do you have any kind of product code?

Thanks!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll get that for you next time I'm down there, Mike. It's about time to get some more anyways.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

shannonswyatt said:


> I just got some thickster gloves. I have small hands so I ordered mediums. These are very tight. Unless you have very small hands I recommend that you go with large.


Can you tell me what color they are? I'm not sure if the ones I received are the norm or not. They are very, dark blue - beyond navy and I'm not sure that I want them that dark.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

They are lighter than navy. I don't know what color you would call it. Darker than the photo on the box though. I can't see a stinger getting very far into them. I wouldn't us then with a really hot hive, but if you are wearing them and the hive gets too hot you can put regular gloves over them.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am new to bee keeping. As I react when stung I try hard not to have that happen! .... Epipens aren't much fun

I have been wearing thin black leather riding gloves that have a snug down at the wrist. Has worked well for the little bit I have done. We have latex exam gloves at work...whitish not the blue nitrile ones....they seem so thin compared to the thin leather I have been wearing. Are those the type of latex gloves you are referring to?
I also have surgical gloves that are stronger, go well above the wrist and are non slip...do others know if they are thick enough?
I use those flexible gardening gloves that are rubberized on the palmar surface and a stretchy nylon fabric on the dorsal surface for gardening. I would be willing to give them or the exam or surgical gloves a try if I was pretty certain they would obstruct a sting.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

The thicksters are much thicker. 14 mil versus 5 or 6 for latex or normal Nitrile gloves. Not as thick as dish washing gloves, but pretty thick. 

For me I like nitrile gloves since I have the feel of no gloves which means I'm less likely to crush a bee so I'm less likely to get stung. And if you do get stung the stinger doesn't penetrate very far, so the result is a much reduced reaction. More like a splinter versus a sting. You do loss more feel with the thicksters. Haven't used them with the hive yet, just came in today. I will definitely use them on cutouts. If I'm doing a quick inspection I may just use regular nitrile gloves. 

I could go glove-less mostly, but there is that ugh factor when they start to climb on my hands. Then I think they are going to sting me. Maybe that will go away eventually. 

Normal nitrile gloves are short, leaving the wrist exposed. Lots of blood vessels in the wrist.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

shannonswyatt said:


> I did get a sting through a nitrile glove during a cutout, but the stinger hardly penetrated the latex, so the stinger was caught in the glove and not on me.


Nitrile gloves are latex free, if anyone has a latex allergy you can still use them. You can get several different thickness in the nitrile gloves.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, I misspoke.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

WBVC said:


> I use those flexible gardening gloves that are rubberized on the palmar surface and a stretchy nylon fabric on the dorsal surface for gardening.


Bee can sting through the fabric part very easily.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Acebird said:


> Bee can sting through the fabric part very easily.


They have not made it thru yet. But they seem to go for the pebbled blue rubber and not the nylon. The pair I have has a thicker double layer nylon on the top of the hand. There are some gloves that are thinner.

I considered some the other day, the cut free ones, but they have a pretty open weave and don't fit very tight.


----------



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

I never use gloves and I rarely get stung in the hands, only when I pinch someone by accident. It's all knowing what your doing and how to work em right. Some times those carni's get a little hot though


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Sorry, but for me it aids my confidence. If you don't need gloves more power to you, but this thread really isn't for you.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

jdmidwest said:


> They have not made it thru yet.


That doesn't mean they can't. The fact is they can sting through any bee suit but they are fixed on going for your face or some other tender area.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I have not read this entire thread, but I'll tell you my experience with gloves. (I'm the one who uses the Thisksters)
I started out like most with leather gloves.I got the thin, goatskin ones and they were OK. I got stung regularly thought them, but it was obviously due to my pinching bees because I coldn't feel it was on my glove. Usually in the crotch of my thumb.
As a person who really never wore gloves, beekeeping actually got me accustomed to wearing them much more often around the yard, which is nice for my beat up looking lady hands
I regularly wore out the leather gloves on the finger ends and used them many times with holes in them...Then then next batch I bought seemes to have and extra 1/2" of fingerlength...UGH.
I tried the kitchen gloves and was thrilled. Wow, do they work great and FIT. I shudder at how long I struggled with those ill fitting leather gloves!
When I started rearing queens and had to gently catch them, I went 'cold turkey' to catch the mated queens with my bare hands. I instantly moved slower an had no stings...But when the bees would jump on my hands and walk around, it creeped me out a little. I tried regular Nitril surgical gloves. The worked very well. I knew they could probably sting me through them, but they were well within my comfort zone. I could't feel them walking on my hands, but when I'd put pressure on a bee, I could feel the buzz and back off her.
I mentioned to my husband one day when he and his fishing buddies were around I was almost out of gloves. They said I should try Thicksters. They are stronger and longer in the cuff. 
I got my first box and was *sold*. I can see the bees sting the glove and only 1 out of 30 will ever get through. They are still as sensitive and the Nitrils, but I have never torn one. In fact I will reuse them many times. I just take them off inside out. let them dry, reverse them and sprinkle in some powder. I have used one pair all day for beekeeping, then gardening, then stall cleaning, etc. I don't know what they are made out of,but they are amazing! I even pruned my Kotata berries (Hybrid Blackberry) with less thorn pokes than my leather gloves.

I use my Thicksters for my hottest hives. I'll get stung through my jeans before they'll get me in my gloves.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you. I still get creeped out when the girls are crawling on me (I have a bad swat reflex). I just got some thicksters, so I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Acebird said:


> That doesn't mean they can't. The fact is they can sting through any bee suit but they are fixed on going for your face or some other tender area.


I agree I've been stung through them gloves{I have tried them all} and through my ultra breeze. But now days it don't matter much if I get a sting as long it's not in the face or on the ear.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

shannonswyatt said:


> (I have a bad swat reflex).


If you find a way to control that I would like some pointers. The last time I swatted I was being chased by a bug near the hives and knocked my glasses off. It took me and my wife a half an hour to find them. I still don't know if the bug was a horse fly or a bee.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

LOL!!! Twice now bees have flown into my daughters hair. I put my hand in her hair and gently rake them out. As soon as I get the be out of her hair I start shaking my hand like mad!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike Tuggle said:


> Just looked through 83 different Harbor Freight glove styles.. nada. Do you have a SKEW or product code on any interior tag? Thanks!


Mike - from your request of post #48, the Harbor freight gloves are "PVC gloves, polyester fleece lining" RN #77736, Item 99691. 

When new they are much brighter red than I remembered, I guess my third pair have turned to a darker brick color due to use, or they are making them brighter red now. The sensitivity is poor, but like I say, they just don't sting these very much. I bet I've only lost 150 bees over 5+ years of beekeeping using these gloves. I tried the long, blue, rubber gloves with the sleeves, but they stung them by the hundreds (I guess it feels like skin?), although very few stings got through those blue gloves to my hands. I just did not want to waste so many bees each time to the hives.

Like I said before, my sting avoidance routine is the most important aspect. Clean your bee suits! Change into clean underwear, socks, and T-shirt before leaving the truck, use deodorant (not flowery smelling type). Defensive hives get worked last. Do not approach from the front. Minimal use of smoke, wait 60 seconds, open the hive. Move slowly. Smoke all stings first, then scrape the sting out with a knife or sharpened hive tool. When they get mad, walk (don't run) through the heaviest cover you can get through for several yards, or until they stop chasing. Return after 15 minutes. Water in a spray bottle is also an option, and should be kept handy - it also helps quench smoker fuel after you're finished. I don't use Bee-Go nor other repellent on my hands! I'd hate to drive bees out of their own home with the stinky stuff. I use bee escapes to remove honey, and brush remaining bees off with buzzard feathers. Feathers don't pi$$ bees off nearly as much as bee brushes do, but ya gotta have a brush handy for when the feathers blow off in the wind!

I chase queens bare-handed, but am going to try the Thicksters for this. A queen clip is also an option. Sorry to take so long getting back to you. Hope this helps.


----------

